# New skiff is home



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Beauty!


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice boat, congrats! What prop are you running?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Just in time for the fall. Congrats.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Salt said:


> Nice boat, congrats! What prop are you running?


It's a Baumann prop that they make custom for the Sabine tunnels.


----------



## TurboBonefish (Jun 12, 2021)

very nice. really like tyhe color


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Sabine Versatile, tunnel hull, 60hp Tohatsu.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUX-AXXrYQg/


Time to update the "Sabine under construction" statement


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Rich11111 said:


> Time to update the "Sabine under construction" statement


Done.

To say I'm excited is a massive understatement. Can't wait to get it slimed. The TM has a quick release and I will spend most of the time without it on there. I contemplated just having it rigged and going without but given the supply chain issues I figured I'd get it while it's available. And the leaning bar on the poling platform is more for climbing up & down- 8 knee surgeries and my knees don't like to bend in certain ways. So while my balance isn't an issue when I'm on the platform the leaning bar is more to grab onto when I'm climbing up or down.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## JD Falk (Sep 25, 2020)

I love the colors


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very sweet. Congrats and give us an update on performance once you've got it dialed in.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Beautiful skiff, congratulations! Love the lines on those boats.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Very nice sled! Congrats!


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Love it and congrats! Saw it on their Insta and thought it might be your’s.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Gorgeous rig. Now go slime that sucker!


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Georgeous!!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Anybody got a line for a vinyl shop for my state license numbers that I have to stick on here? I'd like to get them done in a single, vinyl sticker so I can keep them lined up. Maybe even match the font of the Sabine logo.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Awesome boat, nice to see one in a center console.


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Really nice! I love the Sabines.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Anybody got a line for a vinyl shop for my state license numbers that I have to stick on here? I'd like to get them done in a single, vinyl sticker so I can keep them lined up. Maybe even match the font of the Sabine logo.


I have a vinyl cutter. Let me know what you need, be happy to do it for you.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

That’s a damn nice ride! Congrats.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

If I were in the market for a skiff that is the boat I would go for. Aluminum baby!!! Nice rig!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Sexy skiff. Congratulations!!!


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

she's a very sweet boat! Enjoy!


----------



## fishnogeek (Feb 6, 2019)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> It's a Baumann prop that they make custom for the Sabine tunnels.


Do you have the super-aggressive one with the deep cups and sharp points? The one that looks like the blade in Satan's blender? I'd be curious to hear what you think of it....


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful skiff Dan!!! I’ll be there this week!!


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

My Versatile is currently getting painted. Went with whisper gray but I really like your colors.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## BullRed (Oct 5, 2021)

nice ride!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats Dan !!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUqHK63FK-4/


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Sabine Versatile, tunnel hull, 60hp Tohatsu.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUX-AXXrYQg/


As you can tell, we’re all envious!👍


----------



## Troutale87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## BloodKnot (Oct 26, 2021)

Great color selection. I would be pumped to fish out of that!


----------

